

Code for engineers, Comments for mathematicians - deckar01
https://github.com/deckar01/digit-array/blob/master/DigitArray.js

======
deckar01
I just published the first revision of a arbitrary base conversion math
library. I thought it would be interesting to add mathematical proof-styled
comments to bridge the gap between formal mathematical notation and its
technical implementation.

Although the comments are not proofs (mainly definitions), I am planing for
tests to be commented with mathematical proofs.

If you enjoy this library, consider contributing by opening an issue, pull
request, or comment.

------
NathanVoss
What exactly would you say you do here?

I talk to the programmers and the mathematicians so they don't have to talk to
each other. I'm a people person!

